# Aulonocara Stuartgranti Maleri Chidunga Rocks?



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Have had this guy since he was 1/2". He just started to really color over the last month. He is just over 3.5" or so. I found him in a tank at a LFS and the owner was not in and the girl said someone just brought in a bunch of babies. She said she didn't ask the guy what they were which is not surprising in the least. What some people call a orange sunshine peacock is the only thing I can think of with such pure orange. Thoughts?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

More likely a German Red, but you'll never know for certain.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

It's pretty nonetheless.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> More likely a German Red, but you'll never know for certain.


Thanks...I like him a lot. I love the dark orange against the blue head and blue throughout the body. He is very striking.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilscoots said:


> It's pretty nonetheless.


Thanks....I really like him a lot. He was the smallest guy in the tank for a while and spent a lot of time hiding from the other fish. He is now asserting himself in the pecking order.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

looks exactly like my rubescens, mine does not have as much blue foil in the face but he is only a little over 2". Behaved the same as well, hid under rocks and was very distant for the first week and ever since he found his favorite spot he flares up his fins and strikes whenever other fish get a bit too close. Or when he's tired, nice fish nontheless.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

4RSo said:


> looks exactly like my rubescens, mine does not have as much blue foil in the face but he is only a little over 2". Behaved the same as well, hid under rocks and was very distant for the first week and ever since he found his favorite spot he flares up his fins and strikes whenever other fish get a bit too close. Or when he's tired, nice fish nontheless.


Thanks....can you post a pic? Always like to see other peoples peacocks.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

i had this fish that no1 could tell me what it was and i thought it was a chidunga rocks... no idea thou... yours i think is just a ruby red


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## johnc (Dec 16, 2011)

i have the identical fish and a female. Both just morphing. i have just found out what they are:
aulonocara stuartgranti maleri orange
i would have sent pics but again, i cannot on this site. Do a google search for images

john


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

johnc said:


> i have the identical fish and a female. Both just morphing. i have just found out what they are:
> aulonocara stuartgranti maleri orange
> i would have sent pics but again, i cannot on this site. Do a google search for images
> 
> john


Yep....that is what he looks like. I guess I will never know FOR SURE as I don't know the breeder or parents. Regardless....I really like him. He is quite aggressive.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

aulonocara stuartgranti maleri orange is a bs name dude.. thats not a collection point


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> aulonocara stuartgranti maleri orange is a bs name dude.. thats not a collection point


Is the orange not a line bred color from the maleri island stuartgranti? I guess I am confused. I understand they are not found naturally in the wild, not the orange anyways. It is still a stuartgranti but are you saying it is not proper to call it a maleri and is preferable to call it just a stuartgranti orange?


----------



## johnc (Dec 16, 2011)

i dont care whether its bs or not. I wanted to identify mine, i have and bs or not a lot of well respected people have posted pictures of the fish with this name. look here: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=aulono ... 3&bih=1157


----------



## Cichlidbonkerz11 (Oct 24, 2012)

i got one of them he's still growing ^^


----------



## johnc (Dec 16, 2011)

And as i still havent worked out how to upload pitures on this site, go here 



 to see my male and female


----------



## johnc (Dec 16, 2011)

ok i have found the video guidance note on the forum


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

johnc said:


> i dont care whether its bs or not. I wanted to identify mine, i have and bs or not a lot of well respected people have posted pictures of the fish with this name. look here: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=aulono ... 3&bih=1157


those are not your fish.. those are yellow.. all im saying is there is no fish in the lake called aulonocara stuartgranti maleri orange.. maybe its a linebred chidunga rocks... maybe its a hybrid.. it almost looks like they mixed a aulonocara staurtgranti maleri with a ruby red or something like that.. aulonocara staurtgranti maleris are yellow fish, except for the chidunga rocks which can be orangish but is still yellow... i had one too no1 could tell me what it was.. just because someone else calls a fish something doesnt mean its legit..


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

johnc said:


> And as i still havent worked out how to upload pitures on this site, go here
> 
> 
> 
> to see my male and female


If the "female" you are refering to is the other peacock in this video, don't hold your breath waiting for them to breed - because that is definitely a sub-dominant male, not a female. It's got way too much color and pointed dorsal and anal fins to be female, IMO.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> johnc said:
> 
> 
> > And as i still havent worked out how to upload pitures on this site, go here
> ...


Yeah....that is either a male or it has been hormoned.


----------



## johnc (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks for the last 2 comments on the female. I admit i assumed it was the female. I got both in a batch of fry when i set the tank up a year ago. Other peacocks survived as you might see in the video. These 2 are different and they follow each other around, don't fight but also don't show any signs yet of mating. I am not bothered as i don't want a lot of fry in the tank.. I will keep you posted


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

johnc said:


> thanks for the last 2 comments on the female. I admit i assumed it was the female. I got both in a batch of fry when i set the tank up a year ago. Other peacocks survived as you might see in the video. These 2 are different and they follow each other around, don't fight but also don't show any signs yet of mating. I am not bothered as i don't want a lot of fry in the tank.. I will keep you posted


If you pulled the one just showing color I bet he would really color really quickly in another tank. You have some nice fish. I like them.


----------



## johnc (Dec 16, 2011)

thats a thought, i will try that although both were in my smaller tank before my thermostat got stuck on when i was on holiday


----------

